

Show HN: A way to build multiplayer browser based mobile adventures using lua. - dividuum
http://geolua.com/

======
dividuum
I built Geolua, a website that allows you to play and develop mobile
adventures using lua. Lua runs on the server side and controls the user
interface and game logic of one or many players. Players use a web browser (on
their phones) to play.

I tried to make it easy for programmers to get started: There is lots of
executable example code available on the documentation page:
<http://geolua.com/doc>

Players can be guided to locations or interact with the environment or other
players by scanning qr codes. Here is an example, showing all available
widgets and some qr code multiplayer interaction:
<http://geolua.com/adventure/all-widgets-132>

The sourcecode of some adventures is available on github:
<https://github.com/dividuum/Geolua-examples>

The site is written in python, using werkzeug and jinja2. I'm using GWT on the
game page. The wsgi app is running in gunicorn behind nginx/varnish. Lua is
running sandboxed in a custom service called luaengine. It hosts all active
lua instances.

I'd like to hear your feedback and questions. Thanks!

------
retroafroman
I looked at the website, but it's difficult to tell what kind of game this is
going to be if I scan the QR code. Perhaps adding some kind of incentive for
me to actually pull my phone out, scan the code, and see would be nice.
Potentially that could be a video or image showing gameplay to entice me. Just
a suggestion.

~~~
dividuum
Thanks for your suggestion. I'll try the redo some parts of the landing page.

